# Opera mini 4.1 released...simply superb!



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 4, 2008)

Opera mini 4.1 beta has been released and to say it just is simply superb!..
Why?

Well now you can download straight with opera itself, no need to download with native browser...

It has inpage search...

Improved server response...time...nearly 50 percent better now!

And some more...

I am on gprs...can anyone post the link..? For the download...i think the link is *mini.opera.com/beta 

Sorry if it doesnt work... 
Try it..it doesnt overwrites the prev operamini...so go ahead and install...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

Already using it since last night, just the speed improvement is what matters to me here.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes the speed has greatly been pumped up...
But one question...why is opera doing all this for million's of customer for free...wont thier servers cost a hell?


----------



## JAK (Apr 4, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Yes the speed has greatly been pumped up...
> But one question...why is opera doing all this for million's of customer for free...wont thier servers cost a hell?


 
Hmmm...

maybe coz everyone doesn't think like Micr$oft(Billy Darling)..


----------



## chesss (Apr 4, 2008)

> But one question...why is opera doing all this for million's of customer for free...wont thier servers cost a hell?



they get paid for every search you do through their browser
and I guess it's a long term thing for them. For example in 2006/7 10 years after the company was formed, did their balance sheets showed some profit.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for update.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont get you guys....
As per adsense rule you cant integrate adsense into a app.... So they cant get money thru our search...

There should be something...
Prev opera for pc had ads,later they removed...
Only thing i see as ads in OM is those default links it comes with...  
Other mobile apps like mobispine...and others come with ads bloated....

Anyway OM 4.1 ROCKS!


----------



## chesss (Apr 5, 2008)

> As per adsense rule you cant integrate adsense into a app.... So they cant get money thru our search...


  they don't use adsense. Opera has a contract/agreement on this with google. Google pays Opera for
a)setting google as the default search engine
b) every search . Its like some cents for every google search done through opera.
This even extends to Opera desktop. So if u want to help Opera, simply google!


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## harsha (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry for a Dumb question but will it work with Nokia 6233 ?? and is it FREE ??


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 5, 2008)

^^Opera mini is a JAVA application and works with almost every phone. Yes its free


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2008)

asnvin said:


> ^^Opera mini is a JAVA application and works with almost every phone. Yes its free


 
It doesn't work with iPhone.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 5, 2008)

^^ He said _almost_, didn't he?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Wait prev it had yahoo as default...search engine...

Are you sure this is how they get money....?

If so i will search 10 times daily...


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info dude, really impressed by the speed. Its way to fast then the NetFront browser on my W660i. And i love the transitions effects it does when moving between pages. BTW, i have used opera mini for the first time, i use to have a Nokia 3230 before and on that i was using Opera Full for a long time, its startup time was really long. But this one's is too good.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually Opera Full is more powerful than Mini. But Mini works on almost every cellfone. BTW Opera Mobile 9.5 is going to release soon.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 5, 2008)

Ya that i know. But with my W660i, i guess this is my best bet


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Did i forget to tell you all that you can also UPLOAD ?
Simply amazing...


----------



## chesss (Apr 5, 2008)

> It doesn't work with iPhone.


 it will if they don't want it to not to . And it may if/when java is ported

and since so many seem to be using OM here.. don't miss 'Opera link' to syncronize all your bookmarks between your opera desktop and mini.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

posted this from opera mini 4.1 - Fantastic!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am waiting for Opera Mobile 9.
When is it coming?Any news?
Opera is taking more interest in developing opera mini than opera mobile.


----------



## anispace (Apr 5, 2008)

i guess becoz Opera mobile works only on Symbian. so limited users.

But yeah Opera mobile is much more powerful than mini. Can browse just like i do on my PC. And with its awesome cache, even crappy gprs seems faster.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

With opera mini you cover a wide range of phone..so why waste time in dev opera to a particular platform? When opera mini now nearly equals opera mobile


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 5, 2008)

Just downloaded, no problem yet


----------



## krazzy (Apr 5, 2008)

It still launches the built-in browser for downloading images though. Also it gave some funny error while downloading from one site. So I had to use UCWEB. Didn't try uploading though.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Download the one with all certificates to get a smooth upload and download carried out!

Tips...
Prev to stop the loading you have to press right soft key , now it doesn work that way, instead to stop the loading press 'C'


----------



## jeet737 (Apr 5, 2008)

anispace said:


> i guess becoz Opera mobile works only on Symbian. so limited users.
> 
> But yeah Opera mobile is much more powerful than mini. Can browse just like i do on my PC. And with its awesome cache, even crappy gprs seems faster.





Opera mobile is available for windows mobile as well. But the beauty of mini is that it compresses the web pages before delivering it to ur phone. This saves the precious kilo bytes if u r not on a unlimited data plan og GPRS.


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 5, 2008)

I still cannot post a reply from mini, it just can't log me in.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Replying from OM 4.1 BETA...

better clear the cookies..or try reinstalling and when it asks for use the data penn prev version... Say no and do a fresh install...coz those problem and all have been solved way back...

Or simply try loging in again and hit refresh...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

They still haven't ironed out some of the major bugs though. Like the inability to display smilies in mobile view, etc. Quick reply is still a pain in the a$$ as you've to reload the page again to view your post. Also I'm wondering when will Mini support animations. I'd also like the websites to recognize it as a pc browser rather than a mobile browser. Many sites like Google and Yahoo! display their mobile versions when visited through Mini (atleast Google has the option to go to their standard page, Yahoo! doesn't even have that).


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 6, 2008)

replyin from om
OM 4.1 beta is kool....
it is getting till download page on rapidshare but still unable to download. 
does ucweb work fine with rapidshare and 4shared


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2008)

I dont think so...

But new browser in K850 does allow to download from rapidshare.. .

Regarding the quickreply...prev it was great, you dont need to refresh...now its like a problem...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah even the default Netfront browser in my W710i works with Rapidshare. Unfortunately neither Mini nor UCWEB work with RapidShare because of the download ticket feature (it needs javascript support). 

Also I've discovered the download function of Mini doesn't seem to work with Airtel NOP. It just shows 'Error' when you click on the Save option. It worked fine with Mobile Office.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 6, 2008)

chesss said:


> they don't use adsense. Opera has a contract/agreement on this with google. Google pays Opera for
> a)setting google as the default search engine
> b) every search . Its like some cents for every google search done through opera.
> This even extends to Opera desktop. So if u want to help Opera, simply google!



Thanks for this info. I'm helping Opera gain profit  I google A LOT!


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

By searching through Google do you mean using the built-in Search box on the Home page or also going to the Google website manually and searching from there? I hate using the former because it opens the mobile version of Google Search.


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

This new version is cool!

Just tested it!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice... 

Thanks for info...


----------



## chesss (Apr 6, 2008)

> do you mean using the built-in Search box


 yup. Only this


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2008)

I think since all our traffic is through opera's server...there is great possibilities they can moneytise it...
Even for normal adsense...search ecpm is very high compared to normal ads...

I support this kind of decent ads...instead of ads blotted software like mobispine..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Friends, I wrote a review on Opera Mini 4.1 Beta.
Please check it out if possible @ www.coolg5.wordpress.com


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 6, 2008)

opera mini rulez best app ever for java phones


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 7, 2008)

Agree..

Other apps of interest are jzip,google earth,morange...

Best is always...OM4.1


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 7, 2008)

wat is that jzip...?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 7, 2008)

Some java zip utility i think.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah...
It can open and extract zip,rar,files... Helpful if you download stuffs thru mobile ..


----------



## x3060 (Apr 8, 2008)

am still using the mod version of opera . . am much more happy with it except for one fact . . its russian. menu and other things are english but some page contents comes russian . . like gmail signin page . .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 8, 2008)

No get a full english version...

I will post the link later...

2.06 is released and its based on om3...
I have it...custom built! Awesome...and if you happen to see the link in esato, dont forget to give a different title...since if you give opera mini itself, it may overwrite the prev om installation...
Be careful


----------

